# How do I know if my pig is pregnant early on?



## camoqueen96 (Apr 14, 2016)

So I have a pot belly and a berk mix and the pot belly is about 6 months. She was with a Juliana male for a while and he mounted her everyday. We got rid of the Juliana and now her stomach is starting to drop low and she is some what wider. I'm fairly new to pigs so I'm not sure how to tell if she's pregnant or just eating good. Also my berk is starting to get a lot bigger in the belly. I have a pic of the pot belly to see if y'all can tell. Or just give me some tips to know if she is pregnant


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I just ordered a sample (pig pregnancy) test from china . Oh I dont know 3 month 3 weeks 3 days they say.


----------



## camoqueen96 (Apr 14, 2016)

Lmao yeah I heard the 333 thing


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

If she doesnt come in heat, she is pregnant or having problems


----------



## camoqueen96 (Apr 14, 2016)

Okay so I did some more research and found that if the pointy part of the private is laying down she's not pregnant. But if it's pointing out or up she is? Well I looked at my berks sow yesterday and hers is sticking out. Could this determine how far along she could be ?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It depends a bit on your pig. Know your lady. The clitoral hood is a relative indicator. See:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/pregnancy-indicator

More up is pregnant. More down is not pregnant.

It will also change with age and pregnancies which is part of why you need to know the lady you're inspecting. Know what her normal is.

-Walter


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

see if shes craving dill pickles and ice cream.:whistlin:


----------



## camoqueen96 (Apr 14, 2016)

Lmao yeah I'll share mine with her


----------



## ethanjeno99 (Mar 2, 2016)

So novice question for Walter or those who can answer. I have 6 sows and gilts. I have my older "farm bred" sows and their lady parts seem "normal". As in slightly angled downward. Put recently I purchased 3 gilts and a sow that are angled almost vertically up. As much as when they are urinating it just runs down their hindquarters. And they are show bred and have expensive bloodlines and have done well in the state fair. So is this a show thing or what. And I know the gilts were not bred. Any guesses?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It can vary with breed and line. This is why I emphasize you have to know your ladies. Because I use the pregnancy indicator as part of my breeding program my pigs are selected for those who this works on. I've heard from people with some of the mini breeds in particular like Kunekune and Pot Bellied that it is not so reliable for them - probably due to different physiology. Remember it is a relative indicator so even on yours you may be able to learn to detect the change.

-Walter


----------

